

Computers are People, Too: Disney documentary about computer art in 1982 - samclemens
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-disney-was-hustled-into-making-the-trippiest-movie-about-computers-ever

======
comrade1
I wish they had written the names of the people in the short interviews during
the interview - especially the guy that snorted who narrated later over the
classroom video.

For some reason watching this makes me think that this is exactly what it's
like to live in The Culture, complete with the slim blonde and the ship's
avatar narrating a retro movie. The video would be even better if you gland
some Edge.

Some of the art looked very dated - the 3D shapes, the juggler, airplanes, the
'plastic surgery', but the analog radio wave character and the more abstract
artwork still look great - for example, the gray haired guy (again, missed the
name) who worked with the antiaircraft gun.

Did Gary Chang invent autotune?

------
joezydeco
I have really fond memories of seeing Michael Iceberg performing at Disney
World in the (cough) 1980s.

For a lot of people in the audience (including myself) that had never heard a
sampling keyboard before, it was nothing short of amazing.

------
samman
The juggler and 'computer plastic surgery' segments were created by
Information International, Inc., the latter being for the movie "Looker".

Information International, Inc. 1982 Demo Reel:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADF3-6owY0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADF3-6owY0A)

A scene from "Looker":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_wK74Ejnqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_wK74Ejnqc)

------
parasj
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWD7iqtOJSE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWD7iqtOJSE)

~~~
ChuckMcM
No trippier than the Windows 386 video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcjvgxAKiHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcjvgxAKiHs)

------
intopieces
The Vice interview includes some sources, but I'm very disappointed that they
did not include the name of the people or the titles of the pieces. I suppose,
though, that in 1982 they did not think anyone would care to look it up.

------
drzaiusapelord
>An early demo of a computer-generated character, referred to in the
documentary as “mathematical plastic surgery.”

A spinning 3D model with textures in 1982? That's pretty impressive.

